# is this contaminated eco complete?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we ordered it from thatpetplace.com and i was informed that if i recieve a bag with a milky white substance then it was the contaminated stuff that was on the market a little while back. i cant tell identify if its white or if its just from the bag, it looks white to me and he thinks it looks like that because of the bag. Hope you guys can help, here are a few pics.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine came like that too. it says on the bag something like "amazon black tonic".


http://img250.echo.cx/img250/4397/dvc008300lj.jpg

I decided to just change all the water. on the bag it says it has helpful bacteria that will speed up cycling so I tried to wash it off as good as I could.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish I could help you, but I can't remember if the stuff I last bought looked like that. I guess you should check with the maunfacturer; I should think it would of course look a bit muddy anyway, but it does look pretty milky. 
Did it get hot?

Contaminated with what? Where did you hear about this problem?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well when i pinch the bag where all the liquid is you see some white powder looking stuff stir up, i cant remember exactly where but i know i read it on the internet at some fish site


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

well since it said on the bag it had bacteria you may want to smell it. It could be full of dead bacteria I guess.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would more inclined to say fungus or mold. I would send it back. Eco-complete can have a few pieces turn white (its just a coating anyways), but from what your pics showed, I would say its contaminated.


----------

